# Colonial RFTC Spring Trial



## Bob Walton (Jan 1, 2007)

Qual will be on "Hickey Farm"
Amat. in field behind Dr. Dean's house.
Open at the goose pond.
Please do not air or drive on the alfalfa field (after the stone wall by the house )


----------



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

Any calls backs from the Q???
Much appreciated

thanks,
Freya


----------



## WarrenHillLabs (Sep 23, 2013)

Does anyone have the Call backs for the Open? Thanks


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

All I know is that Pic ( Pixie x Gus ) won the Open with Mark Mosher. He's a Golden folks! We are so proud and thrilled for Bob and Kris Tosadori.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Congrats Bob and Christine!


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Bev, that is great! Congratulations to the Tosadori's.


----------



## Bob Walton (Jan 1, 2007)

Qual. Placements
1st #21
2nd #10
3rd #7
4th #23
RJ #13
Open Placements
1st #36
2nd #28 
3rd #25
4th #47
Rj #26 J #10,#46
Amat. callbacks to waterblind
1,6,7,8,11,12,15,16,21,25,27,28,29,32,33,35 8 A.M. at woodduck pond.


----------



## AllieCat (Aug 14, 2006)

Congratulations Denise, Lois and that beautiful golden girl, Ava for your 2nd placement finish in the Qualifying! 



Bob Walton said:


> Qual. Placements
> 1st #21
> 2nd #10
> 3rd #7
> ...


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Congrats to breeders Bev and Jerry and owners Bob and Kris! I bet you are over the moon happy!!


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Bob Walton, good luck with your old girl this morning!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

byounglove said:


> Congrats to breeders Bev and Jerry and owners Bob and Kris! I bet you are over the moon happy!!


A VERY tough Open...Huge Congratulations to "Pic", his breeders, and Bob and Kris...and to Mark Mosher for his great handling!!

PomPoms up big time on this one   

Judy


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

AllieCat said:


> Congratulations Denise, Lois and that beautiful golden girl, Ava for your 2nd placement finish in the Qualifying!


Here, here!! Congratulations, Denise!!!


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Congratulations to Mike Coutu and Beau for winning the Am, Rex Bell and Rev for second and Grace and Wilma third. Not sure of other placements.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations to All! Barb said "Ten" has a Jam in the AM! Who earned 4th, any other, RJ or JAMs? 

Judy


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

A huge congratulations to TEAM PIC!!!


----------



## Pattie (Jan 2, 2004)

Congrats to Bo and Rev! Father and son giving every one a run for it. Two great boys right there.


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Beau is now an AFC!! Yay Mike!


----------



## Bob Walton (Jan 1, 2007)

Results posted on EE.
Thanks to all that came out to support our trial. Hope to see you all at the Fall Trial.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Bob Walton said:


> Results posted on EE.
> Thanks to all that came out to support our trial. Hope to see you all at the Fall Trial.


.
Thanks but 2 dogs listed as winning AM on EE, 5 placements??
.







.


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Huge congrats to Jago..Mark and Mike for the qual.win.Jim


----------



## Bob Walton (Jan 1, 2007)

Sorry for error , it's been a long weekend .Corrected on EE . Amat. 1st #29 RJ #1


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Beverly Burns said:


> All I know is that Pic ( Pixie x Gus ) won the Open with Mark Mosher. He's a Golden folks! We are so proud and thrilled for Bob and Kris Tosadori.


Wow!! Congratulations!!!

M


----------

